# NOS VERY RARE VINTAGE DELTA TWINTONE ELECTRIC BICYCLE HORN



## szathmarig (Jul 17, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-VERY-RA...6a1de08&pid=100012&rk=5&rkt=7&sd=112477257813


----------



## gymmanager (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Jul 18, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 18, 2017)

looks to be going nutzo right about now?


----------

